# wire size wire to 10kw furnace?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Your heater will pull 41.66 amps. 125% of 41.66 is equal to 52.07, therfore a 60 amp breaker is ok and leagal since they do not make a 52 amp breaker.


----------

